# Thoughts on whistles and some facts



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

In the latest issue of paddling. net is an interesting article on whistles, and well worth having a read

http://www.paddling.net/guidelines/showArticle.html?482


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Dodge,
my browser does not support paddling.net 
how about an exerpt of the interesting parts of the article?
Mark


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Mark here are a couple of extracts that are self explanatory I think

First I want to be very clear that I am 100% in favor of every PFD having a whistle attached to it. I know from experience that a whistle carries a lot farther than your voice. It is also a fact that your voice will give out a lot sooner than your whistle. However there are a number of concerns I have about whistles all derived from personal experiences.

I think there is a false expectation of how far the sound of a whistle can travel. During a navigation clinic off of Martha Vineyard we had a head wind on the return compass run. The group was getting farther apart as we were approaching shore, which is very common (See USK article, "Run Back To The Barn Attitude"). I asked two of the folks at the tail end of the group to capsize and signal the front of the group for assistance. The point of the capsize exercise was to show the entire group the benefits of staying together. Again, we were going into a head wind. The two in the water only had whistles. They didn't even try shouting, because they knew the paddlers in front were too far away. After blowing their whistles their amazement was apparent when the front group did not hear them. The distance was no more than 200 yards.

We had to send a paddler ahead to get closer to the group so they could hear a whistle. Due to the wind, those in front never heard the initial whistles. The fact that none of the lead group never turned around on regular basis to check on those behind is a discussion topic for another time. I often tell groups to test their whistles on calm days and windy days to see how far the whistle carries with and against the wind. I suggest you do the same, because just having a whistle doesn't mean you are going to be heard. That is why a good signaling kit contains other options (See USK article "Signaling"). As I said at the beginning, I think whistles are a necessity, but they do have limitations. Knowing those limitations is important. It is your responsibility to find the range of your whistle if you wish to depend on that whistle.

And a comment on tying it to your PFD

I originally stored my whistle attached to the front zipper of my PFD. I thought this was a great location, because it was also a zipper pull and the whistle could reach my mouth when the PFD was zipped up. As a side note, when I started kayaking there were no pockets on our PFD's. Even if there were, the zipper seemed like a great location. After wearing the whistle on the zipper for four or five years I had a very interesting incident on the South Fork of the American River when I was whitewater kayaking. We were starting our run at Chili Bar (if my memory correctly serves me) and we decided to play in a small play hole near the put in. During one of my turns in the hole I got flipped over and was trying to roll up and I felt restricted. I realized I had my PFD open and around my shoulders. I managed to roll up and went off into the eddy to zip up my PFD and curse myself for not remembering to do so when I got on the river. I couldn't believe I was so stupid as to forget to zip up my PFD.

When it was my turn, I went back into the play hole. Eventually I got flipped again. I started to feel my PFD on my shoulders again. I opened my eyes to see the turbulent water and bubbles actually pulling on the whistle. Since I was upside down the whistle was trying to float to the surface and the turbulent water was pulling it there. This whistle zipper pull was opening my PFD as I stayed upside down. I rolled up and headed for the eddy. Took the whistle off of the zipper and never put anything on the zipper of my PFD again. I share this story with anyone I see with their whistle on their zipper. 

The authors final comment

I believe whistles are a necessity, but you need to know their range and limitations. You should have more than one signaling devise when you go out. Don't fall into a false sense of security that having a whistle will be the "end all" in case you need help. Again, store it where it is an asset not a liability.


----------

